
Oracle's Ellison: No way a 'normal' person would move to AWS - rmason
https://www.zdnet.com/article/oracles-ellison-no-way-a-normal-person-would-move-to-aws/
======
powerslacker
Oracle is living on borrowed time. They secured vendor lock-in by selling
custom solutions to big name industries -- hotels, finance, etc. Now its
common knowledge that buying Oracle is selling your soul. There's no way out
once you're in. I haven't seen a single startup running on Oracle -- because
their pricing is so out of whack when compared with the alternatives that no
one in their right mind would launch with Oracle as a dependency. Oracle has
been selling the same old stuff for decades with hardly a blip on the
innovation radar. Meanwhile open source database engines are being ran in
production at scale without a hitch.

Cloud providers are making money not off the database software -- but from
managing the infrastructure needed to scale, backup, and secure those
databases. They are providing actual value to their customers, rather than
asking for a pound of flesh.

If Oracle wants to keep their golden spot in the sun its time they stopped
resting on their laurels and started giving their customers a fair shake.

------
talltimtom
Oracle has a false sense of security because they’ve managed to become the
default choice for many huge companies. Most of those companies are looking at
AWS and Azure as replacements now. Does Oracle even offer cloud, personal
cloud or Paas/Iaas solutions? I don’t know, we never bothered to even reach
out to ask them. We don’t know where we are going, just that it’s away from
Oracle.

------
bborud
Many have already so he was wrong even before speaking. I think Ellison might
have a skewed view of "normal".

------
icedchai
Interesting, seeing AWS supports Oracle's own software (RDS versions of Oracle
and MySQL!)

------
vfulco2
Why would anyone listen to this guy?

------
brian_herman__
I like being weird.

